# Beerland. T.V show.



## Stouter (3/10/17)

I just saw a short clip advertising this show, looks great.
On SBS viceland Tuesdays 9pm.
Finally something I'll enjoy watching.

https://www.viceland.com/en_us/show/beerland


----------



## Jimbrews (3/10/17)

Good pick-up. Looks interesting 
Thanks for the info


----------



## ein stein (3/10/17)

BUMP. was just about to post this. Starts at 9pm tonite on SBS Viceland.


----------



## akx (3/10/17)

My wife put this on. Beer on tv. Cool! Kinda weird, but I would watch another episode just to see people's setups.


----------



## Andyburgs (3/10/17)

Just watched it myself. Could have been a lot more talk about people's setups and brewing techniques I think.


----------



## Stouter (3/10/17)

Bit over two more hours until it goes on here in W.A.
I already know it's going to be a bit of a let down, but it's gotta be better than 800 Words or Midsomer Murders.


----------



## ein stein (3/10/17)

it focuses more on meeting different types of people that are homebrewers rather than discuss anything technical or equipment related. worth a watch if you have nothing else on.


----------



## 2cranky (3/10/17)

Sorta like this space but it moves and has sound!


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

Well, that was disappointing, but I'll prob watch next week.
They seemed blown away that those guys in the woods milled their own grain. Need to have some drama I guess!? 
Maybe next week there'll be someone that grows their own hops and on the side heads an activist group that champions the rights of brewers with prosthetic limbs which they interchange with a mash paddle.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/10/17)

Oh well. Seems I cant get SBS on free to air anymore either. Oh, just realized it must be the solar panels on the roof over the in roof antenna. Duh!
I never considered that.


----------



## koshari (4/10/17)

watched the first episode, there were only 2 candidates at the end, i wonder if the hillbillies were supposed to be one of the entrants, also saw em drinking a lot of canned beer at the party out in the sticks?


----------



## koshari (4/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Oh well. Seems I cant get SBS on free to air anymore either. Oh, just realized it must be the solar panels on the roof over the in roof antenna. Duh!
> I never considered that.


just stream it


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

koshari said:


> saw em drinking a lot of canned beer at the party out in the sticks?


Yes...and I didn't see a canning machine in their "amazing" set up.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (4/10/17)

How flat was that kolsch! The host's were very diplomatic in saying it was flat


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Oh well. Seems I cant get SBS on free to air anymore either. Oh, just realized it must be the solar panels on the roof over the in roof antenna. Duh!
> I never considered that.


Assuming you have decent Internet speed and gigs, $55 will set you up with a chromecast to watch what you want when you want. Use phone as your remote.


----------



## nosco (4/10/17)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> How flat was that kolsch! The host's were very diplomatic in saying it was flat


 I have never thought of a kolsch as a difficult beer to brew.


----------



## Jase (4/10/17)

nosco said:


> I have never thought of a kolsch as a difficult beer to brew.


Ha ha ha.

I had similar thoughts, my wife ( a non-beer drinker) even commented on how flat the Kolsch was. I was starting to get worried that "Rebecca" may have won!!!! Will record next weeks episode as it was difficult watching 10 mins worth of ads in a 25 min episode.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## damoninja (4/10/17)

First episode a total dumpster fire. Most of it belongs on tumblr or some millennial's youtube channel, the minute or so about beer was kinda ok.

I may give it another look next week.


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/17)

All my adult life I've known that if there is something that you, personally, know a bit about (horse riding, restoring Monaros, dog breeding, brewing) you can bet that when the media run a story on it they get it totally ******* wrong. 
Goes to show how accurate the rest of their tripe is.


----------



## Stouter (4/10/17)

True as far as the media take/funk up, though I saw as the credits rolled until the very end that the hosts' own brewery (Golden whatever's) had a production acknowledgment. Maybe the whole thing is simply some savvy marketing to gain an edge in what she herself acknowledged as a very competitive market. Mmmm, homebrewing T.V for the masses.
In any case, I'm still confused. She makes it known at the start what the show is about, in an outline as far as her meeting people that brew. Then the show turns into a competition half way through. Is this going to be a Brewer Survivor series?


----------



## Droopy Brew (4/10/17)

Jase said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> I had similar thoughts, my wife ( a non-beer drinker) even commented on how flat the Kolsch was. I was starting to get worried that "Rebecca" may have won!!!! Will record next weeks episode as it was difficult watching 10 mins worth of ads in a 25 min episode.
> 
> ...



I found the ads a refreshing change from the rest of it.

For all it's downfalls it still beats the shit out of another ******* show full of dickheads squabbling over how to flambe a peach or screed a bathroom.


----------



## EalingDrop (4/10/17)

Was hoping it'd be more like Sam Calagione's 'Brewmasters', but about homebrewers. It's on Tuesday nights and there's nothing else on, so it's good enough. Hopefully gets better next week.


----------



## scooterism (4/10/17)

The pizza show that's was on before hand was more interesting.


----------



## Vini2ton (4/10/17)

I saw it on the guide and you know what? Because it was from the states, I thought naaa... maybe later. Does that make me culturally prejudiced and xenophobic ( I'll explain ) or just cautious of more fuckin seppos talkin bullshit.


----------



## scooterism (4/10/17)

Vini2ton said:


> I saw it on the guide and you know what? Because it was from the states, I thought naaa... maybe later. Does that make me culturally prejudiced and xenophobic ( I'll explain ) or just cautious of more fuckin seppos talkin bullshit.



It tells me that you see logic in gun control.


----------



## Andy_27 (4/10/17)

Just started streaming this... Im a little pissed, so that might help me like it more!


----------



## Maheel (4/10/17)

i was amazed at how many queer brewers were in that club with the Kolsch lady, they seemed to be stacking up open topped bottles into eskies ? where they maybe filling them from a keg ?

got nothing against the LGBJTHSSSMHBrewing community, respect i reckon...


----------



## Andy_27 (4/10/17)

The presenter needs a personality I think


----------



## damoninja (5/10/17)

Maheel said:


> i was amazed at how many queer brewers were in that club with the Kolsch lady, they seemed to be stacking up open topped bottles into eskies ? where they maybe filling them from a keg ?
> 
> got nothing against the LGBJTHSSSMHBrewing community, respect i reckon...



Wants to be accepted 
Starts an acceptance group
Denies entry to anyone who is different 

+1


----------



## Jase (5/10/17)

damoninja said:


> Wants to be accepted
> Starts an acceptance group
> Denies entry to anyone who is different
> 
> +1



I thought the same thing. My wife looked at me and laughed when "Rebecca" said that bearded guys with beer bellies were NOT welcome!!!!!

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Dave70 (9/10/17)

Stouter said:


> Well, that was disappointing,



It was. And my expectations were low. I think Miss Gill knows far more about having long blonde hair, marketing, targeted distribution and biting the hand that feeds than beer. Though in fairness, she may have felt like she needed to show solidarity among a room full of passive aggressive man hating queers (their word) by recounting to the head queer that her experience with homebrewers consisted mainly of men who apparently resemble Santa Claus, despite the fact that her (and her conspicuously absent from that segment, male co host) just complimented two young, relatively hairless normal looking brewers on their strawberry pale. 
**** me. Safe spaces brewing? Only in Berkeley California.. 

Anyway, I was pleased the lads moved on, and professor queer and her zero fucks given, flat, cloudy, poorly made Kolsch (you could tell the hosts were just being polite) will be seen no more. Now she and LGBTQ cohorts can go back to making the world a better place by sequestering themselves to a flat on the east side of San Francisco and practicing gender apartheid. 

I'm giving it three stars out of a possible seven. 
Would not recommend to a friend.


----------



## SnailAle (9/10/17)

Yeah I flicked over just in time for the oppressive sexism comments and flicked straight off. No stars for me, didn't like the comments about male brewers from the host, isn't that sexism too if you want to go down that path?

Maybe someone needs to do an Aussie version of the show except make it just a chilled out affair about the art of beer and the people. I'd watch that.


----------



## Schikitar (9/10/17)

There's a good doco on Netflix called Crafting a Nation which is far better viewing IMHO - although, again, it doesn't go into brewing processes, it's more around the craft brew scene in the US from around 2012 and follows the struggles of a couple brothers trying to setup their own brewery. Has some good interviews with some well known breweries etc., though, worth checking out if you haven't seen it already..


----------



## Stouter (9/10/17)

I watched Crafting A Nation again last month, good doco.


----------



## Dave70 (10/10/17)

Schikitar said:


> There's a good doco on Netflix called Crafting a Nation which is far better viewing IMHO - although, again, it doesn't go into brewing processes, it's more around the craft brew scene in the US from around 2012 and follows the struggles of a couple brothers trying to setup their own brewery. Has some good interviews with some well known breweries etc., though, worth checking out if you haven't seen it already..



I imagine it must be a disheartening for budding craftbrewers in Australia knowing now matter how hard they bust their arses, and no mater how good the product, ultimately you'll be hamstrung by a system (government) that seems designed to work against you instead of rewarding and incentivising entrepreneurship. It ******* stinks in my opinion. 
https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2013/05/13/beer-excise-in-australia-versus-us/


----------



## SnailAle (10/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> I imagine it must be a disheartening for budding craftbrewers in Australia knowing now matter how hard they bust their arses, and no mater how good the product, ultimately you'll be hamstrung by a system (government) that seems designed to work against you instead of rewarding and incentivising entrepreneurship. It ******* stinks in my opinion.
> https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2013/05/13/beer-excise-in-australia-versus-us/


Reckon beers bad look at distilling. We've got some of the best distilleries in the world now and the government makes it so hard for the guys to get anywhere.

I can buy a 21 year old Glenfarclas for the same price as some non age statement (~3 yo) Aussie whisky's. Mostly due to tax, although some Aussie distilleries are into the what i consider a shameful practice of skyrocketing the prices of affordable whisky as soon as they win an award.


----------



## EalingDrop (10/10/17)

Log yeast guy into the next round!


----------



## Bridgey23 (10/10/17)

Log Log Log Log everyone loves a Log.


----------



## Stouter (11/10/17)

Do they film anywhere that isn't pissing down with rain and looks cold enough to freeze my wang off?
This show is really about strange people, who just also happen to home brew.


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/17)

( Log beer outtakes)

'Sooo Meg, enjoying my 'log beer'?.......Ever heard of a Cleveland Steamer?' 

'Dude, what the ****?? Guys, can we just wrap this up and leave'.


----------



## Tony121 (13/10/17)

Not an out take:
"I was expecting to get slapped in the face with your log..."


----------



## warra48 (13/10/17)

I've given up on this show after watching 5 minutes of the 2nd episode.
Didn't think much of the first one, but persevered.
Can't see it improving.


----------



## Droopy Brew (13/10/17)

Dave70 said:


> ( Log beer outtakes)
> 
> 'Sooo Meg, enjoying my 'log beer'?.......Ever heard of a Cleveland Steamer?'
> 
> 'Dude, what the ****?? Guys, can we just wrap this up and leave'.



BJCP 2018 New Style 20 D- Burnt Pickle Porter.


----------



## Dave70 (13/10/17)

warra48 said:


> I've given up on this show after watching 5 minutes of the 2nd episode.
> Didn't think much of the first one, but persevered.
> Can't see it improving.



At least its spawning a thread choc full of toilet humor.


----------

